# What's Your Most Favorite Song?



## Ruthanne (Jun 25, 2019)

Here is mine!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 25, 2019)

I can't pick just one favorite song, I like so many.  Here's just one that I like a lot.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 25, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> I can't pick just one favorite song, I like so many.  Here's just one that I like a lot.


Cool!  Thanks~


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 26, 2019)

I remember my mother singing this one and it's still a favorite of mine.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 26, 2019)

There are so many songs I like that I can’t possibly pick just one. 
Heres one of my favorites

Peter Gabriel .... In Your Eyes 

 In Your Eyes
https://g.co/kgs/UAySqt


----------



## Keesha (Jun 26, 2019)

Beautiful by Christine Aguilera

https://www.google.ca/search?q=beau...lera&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-ca&client=safari

Sorry that I don’t know how to post these properly.


----------



## Ferocious (Jun 26, 2019)

*Tony Bennett. These Foolish Things.*

Ruth, hand on heart I couldn't pick a song that I would call my favourite, I love so many of them, but the song below is certainly among the best. The lyrics are so unusual ....who'd of thought of...'A tinkling piano in the next apartment?'


This song has been covered by so many artists, it's hard to pick out the best as they are nearly all brilliant, hope you like it.....


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 26, 2019)

This is just one of my favorites, from when I first started dating my husband.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 26, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I remember my mother singing this one and it's still a favorite of mine.





Keesha said:


> There are so many songs I like that I can’t possibly pick just one.
> Heres one of my favorites
> 
> Peter Gabriel .... In Your Eyes
> ...





Keesha said:


> Beautiful by Christine Aguilera
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=beau...lera&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-ca&client=safari
> 
> Sorry that I don’t know how to post these properly.





Ferocious said:


> Ruth, hand on heart I couldn't pick a song that I would call my favourite, I love so many of them, but the song below is certainly among the best. The lyrics are so unusual ....who'd of thought of...'A tinkling piano in the next apartment?'
> 
> 
> This song has been covered by so many artists, it's hard to pick out the best as they are nearly all brilliant, hope you like it.....





Sassycakes said:


> This is just one of my favorites, from when I first started dating my husband.



Thank you all for sharing your favorites!:love_heart:


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jun 26, 2019)

_Sing Sing Sing_. Benny Goodman.


----------



## Trade (Jun 26, 2019)

Whatever one I'm listening to at the time.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 26, 2019)

Misty !   Hands  down!   + several  others.  I used to play them  on  my  piano.  Gave the piano to my  daughter.  Dumbest  move I've  ever made.  I'm  thinking  about  buying an
organ,  a  Hammond  or a Yamaha.


----------



## oldman (Jun 26, 2019)

Falcon said:


> Misty !   Hands  down!   + several  others.  I used to play them  on  my  piano.  Gave the piano to my  daughter.  Dumbest  move I've  ever made.  I'm  thinking  about  buying an
> organ,  a  Hammond  or a Yamaha.




My mom owned a B3 Hammond. The most beautiful sound that I ever heard. If you can find a good used one, I think you would truly enjoy it.


----------



## oldman (Jun 26, 2019)

The three original Lettermen were Jim, Tony and Bob. Since then, they have changed members over the years, except Jim Butala, which just retired this past spring. I don’t know what their status is now. 

If you want to hear a really nostalgic song that is really cool when played at high school reunions, go to YouTube and listen to the song, “Valley High.” The song brings back a lot of memories to a lot of people.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 26, 2019)

A really old one called Mockin' bird Hill by Les Paul and Mary Ford. Later on Patti Page had a hit with it also. I love the lyrics. I even loved it as a kid growing up in the 50s.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 27, 2019)

Here it is Ruth:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 27, 2019)

Thank you so much Ruthanne, I haven't heard it in awhile. I just think it is such a happy song.





Ruthanne said:


> Here it is Ruth:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 27, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Thank you so much Ruthanne, I haven't heard it in awhile. I just think it is such a happy song.


You're welcome and yes it is a happy song!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 28, 2019)

This was my Parents favorite song and I love it,even though it makes me cry.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 28, 2019)

The first time I heard this song was on the first day of my Honeymoon.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 28, 2019)

retiredtraveler said:


> _Sing Sing Sing_. Benny Goodman.





Trade said:


> Whatever one I'm listening to at the time.





Falcon said:


> Misty !   Hands  down!   + several  others.  I used to play them  on  my  piano.  Gave the piano to my  daughter.  Dumbest  move I've  ever made.  I'm  thinking  about  buying an
> organ,  a  Hammond  or a Yamaha.





oldman said:


> The three original Lettermen were Jim, Tony and Bob. Since then, they have changed members over the years, except Jim Butala, which just retired this past spring. I don’t know what their status is now.
> 
> If you want to hear a really nostalgic song that is really cool when played at high school reunions, go to YouTube and listen to the song, “Valley High.” The song brings back a lot of memories to a lot of people.





Sassycakes said:


> This was my Parents favorite song and I love it,even though it makes me cry.





Sassycakes said:


> The first time I heard this song was on the first day of my Honeymoon.



Thank you everyone for all your posts and music!


----------



## Ferocious (Jun 29, 2019)

This is another contender for being a favourite song.......hope you like it......


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 29, 2019)

It Was A Very Good Year-Sinatra 
September Song-Durante
Philadelphia- Springsteen 
In My Life-Beatles/Judy Collins
This Is All I Ask-Bennett
A Hard Rain's A-Gonna Fall-Dylan 
The Bells of Rhymney-The Byrds 

And on, and on, and on, and..........


----------



## Keesha (Jun 29, 2019)

Falcon said:


> Misty !   Hands  down!   + several  others.  I used to play them  on  my  piano.  Gave the piano to my  daughter.  Dumbest  move I've  ever made.  I'm  thinking  about  buying an
> organ,  a  Hammond  or a Yamaha.


I play Misty on my saxophone . I’ve got a Yamaha saxophone and Roland keyboards.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

I could listen to this all day.....


----------



## hypochondriac (Jun 30, 2019)

God Save the Queen Sex Pistols


----------



## Lara (Jun 30, 2019)

"I Will Be There" Katie Melua


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

another one I could listen to every day...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 30, 2019)

Thank for posting all your favorites Hollydolly!


----------



## hypochondriac (Jun 30, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> another one I could listen to every day...


except im still recovering from my older brothers obsessive Willie Nelson phase in the eightees.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 30, 2019)

My favorite song was my late wife and my "our song".  Perry Como sung it but I can no longer play it without crying. "And I love you so".....


----------



## oldman (Jun 30, 2019)

Backside of Thirty........John Conlee


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 30, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> My favorite song was my late wife and my "our song".  Perry Como sung it but I can no longer play it without crying. "And I love you so".....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxzBCknAYn4


Hugs to you Jim.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 30, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


>


Not sure if I've heard that before.  I'll listen to it later and see.  Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 30, 2019)

Here is another favorite of mine:


----------



## oldman (Jul 1, 2019)

I posted the name of this song yesterday. Today, I'm posting the link. If you like country music and especially are a fan of John Conlee, then you will enjoy this song. Listen closely to the words.

Back Side of Thirty


----------



## Lara (Jul 2, 2019)

Dangling Conversation and...





For Emily Wherever I May Find Her


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 2, 2019)

Case Era


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 2, 2019)

Comfortably Numb  by Pink Floyd.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 4, 2019)

That's impossible for me to answer. Too many songs in too many different genres that I love.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 4, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> My favorite song was my late wife and my "our song".  Perry Como sung it but I can no longer play it without crying. "And I love you so".....



This was my mom's favorite. I still get teary eyed when hearing it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 4, 2019)

OneEyedDiva said:


> That's impossible for me to answer. Too many songs in too many different genres that I love.


Wasn't impossible for others..to each his/her own.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2019)

Another one of my favorites!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2019)

And yet another one of my favorites!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 10, 2019)

One of the platters best....


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 11, 2019)

*This one right now. Here is the back story, a good friend and I had a falling out.  We stayed out of contact for about a year.  THEN, I put out the olive branch. We talked over what broke out friendship and got back together.  It took a while for the mending to be complete.  But THIS became out song.





*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Lc jones (Jul 13, 2019)

The Impossible Dream


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 13, 2019)

one song that comes to mind is actually a talking heads one.

home is where i want to be but i guess im alrady there


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 14, 2019)

Always loved this song and haven't heard it in a long time


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## JimW (Jul 15, 2019)

I like all kinds of music except rap. There are so many good songs out there it's really hard to pick just one favorite. But everytime I do think of what my favorite song is, this one pops in my head.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 15, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> one song that comes to mind is actually a talking heads one.
> 
> home is where i want to be but i guess im alrady there


 Naive Melody. I was actually thinking of picking that one. Too many others come too mind though.


----------



## charry (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## charry (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## charry (Jul 15, 2019)

hollydolly said:


>





holly ..just love these two together, especially the sax ....x


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2019)

charry said:


> holly ..just love these two together, especially the sax ....x


 My daughter used to be in a band in her teens Charry,  she played the Bass guitar and one of the band members played the sax. They did a rendition of Lily Was Here, and I took the tape ( as it was then).. to a music producer friend, and played it and asked him if he knew who it was.. he immediately said Dave stewart & Candy Duffer, he was totally stunned when I told him who it really was, and remarked that at first hearing he would never have been able to tell the difference ...


----------



## tortiecat (Jul 15, 2019)

To each his own(one and only you) The Ink Spots (late 1940's)


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## drifter (Jul 15, 2019)

I don't I have a favorite song. I like such an wide range of music. Many of them could qualify for one of my favorites.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2019)

drifter said:


> I don't I have a favorite song. I like such an wide range of music. Many of them could qualify for one of my favorites.


 yep me too... I have such diverse, and eclectic musical tastes, so every song I ''like' could be one of my favourites...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## toffee (Jul 17, 2019)

IN DREAMS roy orbison ..
only the lonely roy orbison


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 17, 2019)

Here's one of my favorites !


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2019)




----------

